# Toast .



## mmcmdl

I think I'm done after last night . 13 hrs , no break . Walk pushing roll arounds at least 10 miles . No tools for the job . Keep the plant running , no help , all temp employees that couldn't give a rats butt if it ran , swing a 30 pound maul all night for another dayshift mess up , No thanks . We'll be losing 90 years experience on the floor in the next two weeks including myself . The secretaries have more room on their desks than our entire maintenance department . I guess you know when its time to pack up the pick up .


----------



## markba633csi

You're too good for them- as they will discover shortly when you pack it in
-M


----------



## Gaffer

What markba633csi said! It's inexcusable, nay - criminal, to go out feeling the way you do after what you've done for the company. They'll probably realize the error of their ways, but far too late. I'm sorry to hear it and wish you all the best in your new ventures.


----------



## Brento

Happened to my last job. I was in an engineering machine shop and that plant didnt even try to keep a machine shop there when engineering went south. I got a message about a job in the “new” machine shop last christmas. No thanks bud no job security their. And our so called union didnt help much.


----------



## jwmay

I used to work at a place like that.  Now i just clock in. It's been very freeing. And it didn't affect my paycheck at all!
In all seriousness though, sorry for your frustration.


----------



## Aukai

"Just leave it, Dave will take care of it tonight" 
Rode hard put away wet, time for another solution.


----------



## jbobb1

^ ^
This!
Been in that position way too many time.


----------



## brino

Holy crap Dave!
They do NOT deserve you!
They deserve to fail.

The worst part is that they will blame it on "market forces" or "worker turnover".....and not the green-horn business-school a$$holes that caused it.

All the best to you!
Go light a fire and have a beer!

-brino


----------



## NCjeeper

Here is your toast!


----------



## savarin

I know this was 10 years ago but looks like nothing has changed.
I was at the top of the wage tree along with a couple of others and they couldnt wait to get rid of us and replace us with short term contracts.
They dumped 20 top paid teachers at the same time with the excuse that we were surplus to requirements as so much was going on line.
Personally I almost dislocated my shoulder slinging my arm up to volunteer for early retirement.
It only took 10 days before they came begging me to come back as a part timer.
I just told them to stuff it where the sun doesnt shine.
I have never had a moment of regret and have loved every second of retirement.


----------



## DavidR8

Get outha there man!


----------



## SLK001

savarin said:


> It only took 10 days before they came begging me to come back as a part timer.


When this happens, just tell them that your base rate is $150 an hour, with a minimum of 20 hours per week.  You'd be surprised how freeing it is to work for yourself.  I thought that the company would balk at the pay rate, but they jumped at it.


----------



## Papa Charlie

SLK001 said:


> When this happens, just tell them that your base rate is $150 an hour, with a minimum of 20 hours per week.  You'd be surprised how freeing it is to work for yourself.  I thought that the company would balk at the pay rate, but they jumped at it.



I like to think that this followed a conversation from an executive with the manager that let you go. "I don't care what it takes, get him back or your fired!".


----------



## jwmay

I can't imagine that. My plant couldn't care less who quits.  We are all imminently replaceable, and reminded of it as often as practicable.


----------



## jwmay

It's ok guys. It's just a job. The paychecks never bounce.


----------



## sdelivery

jwmay said:


> I can't imagine that. My plant couldn't care less who quits.  We are all imminently replaceable, and reminded of it as often as practicable.


This is what they teach in business school.
They called it TRIBAL KNOWLEDGE  because some of the machine trade CANNOT be learned in a book or class.
When they ask me I told them there is nothing wrong with the machine, you need a SKILLED operator and then just stood there staring him in the face.
College is teaching people that only college educated people can manage people. 
I have seen so many businesses crash because of the new college educated crowd.
There was a reason people WORKED there way up the ladder, they brought knowledge and experience with them. 
Sorry......just a sore subject


----------



## jwmay

Couldn't agree more. Within five years we will lose a cumulative 100+ years of tribal knowledge.  28 of it will be gone in two weeks.  I know for a fact I haven't learned half of what they know, yet I'll be expected to figure it out. What a waste!  We aren't allowed to work together unless the job takes a lift and basket. How much do you think I learned from the drivers seat of the lift?  We aren't supposed to take meals together either, so any hope of learning what's going on with machines you didn't see today is out the window too. Lastly, we aren't supposed to talk at our benches when there are no breakdowns on the dispatch. We're supposed to "stay busy", but sometimes we're supposed to "hide".  Once I was even reprimanded for reading a college level text book on programmable logic controllers.  Not supposed to be reading on company time you know.  As a former leader, I can see times and people when all of these rules would make sense. But not universally, and certainly not when the last "hiring event" landed you FOUR unskilled applicants. I oughta be getting back rubs between breakdowns! Haha! BUT... the paychecks never bounce. It's actually a good job. You just got me worked up. My boss isn't my favorite. Oh well.  I break every one of those rules every single day. I'm lucky I'm not fired.


----------



## SLK001

jwmay said:


> The paychecks never bounce.



You're lucky...  I once worked for a company where on pay day, people would leave the premises once they had their check and dash to the bank to cash it, just to be sure that they had money to pay _their _bills.  Sometimes, the last third didn't get any money because of "insufficient funds".  Fun times!


----------



## Papa Charlie

SLK001 said:


> You're lucky...  I once worked for a company where on pay day, people would leave the premises once they had their check and dash to the bank to cash it, just to be sure that they had money to pay _their _bills.  Sometimes, the last third didn't get any money because of "insufficient funds".  Fun times!


I left a great paying job to come to work for a guy that was starting another company. I was to be VP of sales. So I gave notice, packed our home and moved. Two weeks after starting, my very first check, it bounced. I went into the owners office and there were a bunch of other employees there for the same reason. When I got into his office I asked for an explanation and restated what I had given up and spent to join him. He said he would get me my money, I told him he had exactly 2 hours, which the deadline was exactly 30 minutes before his closing. After that he would be calling an ambulance. I use to have a really bad temper back then.

My money was there when I got back. CASH!  I had told him nothing else would do. He asked if I was going to stick around, about that time the secretary came in and told him that his primary supplier was on the phone and that all orders were cancelled until he paid them the 6 months back invoices he hadn't paid on. 

I left and began to look for work elsewhere. Not the best of times, but we lived and moved on.


----------



## rabler

One of the things college *should* teach people is how to learn new skills, not just from books, but from real world situation.  Start by finding out what works and why.  Unfortunately arrogance is too often part of the higher education academic mindset, and while not necessarily an intentional part of the curriculum, it gets conveyed to the students who then take it into the workplace.  Completely counter to useful skills.  I’d like to propose a solution to that, but don’t really have one, otherthan to say a college degree seems to be overvalued as a checkbox without looking at an individual’s skills and aptitude, regardless of degrees.


----------



## MikeWi

I swear some people think that if they don't demand a college degree, it devalues their own degree. Over twenty years ago the WSJ had an article saying that companies need to learn to hire based on real experience and knowledge instead of degrees. All that time later it's still not happening. I was a highly paid Database Admin. by working my way up to the job without a degree, but that didn't amount to a hill of beans when the company was sold and I had to look for another job. Idiots in HR are mostly to blame IMHO. Too busy trying to justify their jobs.  Ok, rant over. LOL


----------



## jwmay

I wonder if Dave (I think) actually did pack up the pick up. Haven't heard from him in this thread since he started it.
My job used to take a college degree. But they couldn't get any help. After a year or so they hired for "experience", which also backfired. Currently they're trying to build from within, which seems to work best. But now we're on a hiring freeze on account of the HR dept being liquidated .


----------



## Janderso

mmcmdl said:


> I think I'm done after last night . 13 hrs , no break . Walk pushing roll arounds at least 10 miles . No tools for the job . Keep the plant running , no help , all temp employees that couldn't give a rats ash if it ran , swing a 30 pound maul all night for another dayshift FU , No thanks . We'll be losing 90 years experience on the floor in the next two weeks including myself . The secretaries have more room on their desks than our entire maintenance departmant . I guess you know when its time to pack up the pick up .


I must be confused, I thought you retired.


----------



## Janderso

jwmay said:


> But now we're on a hiring freeze on account of the HR dept being liquidated



I guess I should explain, HR being liquidated made me smile.


----------



## Janderso

DavidR8 said:


> Get outha there man!


Run, don't look back!
When the phone rings, throw it out the window.


----------



## Larry$

If you are unhappy with your job, move on! People feel locked into a job because they have moved up the pay ladder. Yes, you may not be able to match the pay starting someplace new. But is it worth selling your enjoyment of life? The older you get the shorter your life becomes. Become what you'd really like to try. Backpack across Europe, the Appalachian trail (read "A walk in the Woods".)  Sell that gas-guzzler & over taxed over sized house. Buy an old storefront in a little town where you can swap lies at the pub, walk the streets alone at night. The internet is allowing you more freedom, buy/sell shoot the poop. If you have a dollar left when you die, that's enough.


----------



## mmcmdl

I apologize for this rant and language has been cleaned up . Very frustrating time working at this company at this moment . Walking into a total disaster just about everyday at this point , the place is a mess , turnover rate is out of control . Bring people in as temps , throw them on a line , no training what-so-ever , and we the techs get to work 3 times as hard . 

Jeff , no I'm not retired as of yet . I have a meeting most likely next week with my financial advisor . He's away until tomorrow on vacation . I know my numbers already and I could and most likely will walk . I can make x amount of $$$ without penalty and can get under the table work with the tractor and equipment . They know I'm not happy with the current situation at work . I'll be back in tonight after another week off and I will be letting them know my plans . I need a change in shifts or else I'm out the door along with Frank . 3 1/2 years of 13-14 hr weekend nights is more than enough . I've done my time for the company . I apologize again , this has nothing to do with this trade , just a bad situation .


----------



## brino

Dave,

No need to apologize; we have all felt like that at one time or another.
I am lucky as it has only been for a limited amount of time.

Also, I don't recall any bad language....at least I saw nothing offensive.

Besides "venting prevents ex-plo-sion!"

-brino


----------



## Aukai

Glad your back, and have a plan


----------



## BGHansen

It's pretty much the position everywhere.  Someone else coined the phrase on the site, it goes something like this:  They're trying to do more with less.  Thank goodness my parents didn't name me Les.

Bruce


----------



## Shotgun

Well, I see Atlas shrugging all over the place.


----------



## NCjeeper




----------



## Aukai

Anything to report from the company?


----------

